# pota ranca



## su123

Bones!!

Hi ha aquesta expressió "anar/estar amb la pota ranca" que vol dir anar/estar coix. Em podríeu dir si és correcte en català? I en tot cas, quin és l'origen de "ranca"? Ho estic buscant i no en sé trobar res.
Gràcies!!

PS. ah, i també si la utilitzeu


----------



## RIU

Hola Sue, 

Diria que si que es correcte. I com a origen, no ho se, però en veterinària, una pota ranca és aplicat -crec- als rumiants per significar que la pota es mou malament. D'aquí a anar coix no hi va gaire.

També ho fem servir per a una cadira o taula que "balla".


----------



## su123

RIU said:


> Hola Sue,
> 
> Diria que si que es correcte. I com a origen, no ho se, però en veterinària, una pota ranca és aplicat -crec- als rumiants per significar que la pota es mou malament. D'aquí a anar coix no hi va gaire.
> 
> També ho fem servir per a una cadira o taula que "balla".


 
Sí, és veritat això de la pota ranca aplicat a les taules i cadires. Jo també ho faig servir en aquest context. Gràcies!!
Pel que fa a veterinària, suposo que deu ser en un registre col.loquial i prou, no?


----------



## RIU

su123 said:


> Pel que fa a veterinària, suposo que deu ser en un registre col.loquial i prou, no?


 
Doncs ho ignoro, però més aviat crec que en sigui l'origen i que després ho hem aplicat a altres coses de la vida quotidiana. En tot cas tampoc estic en condicions d'afirmar el contrari.


----------



## betulina

Hola!

He trobat això. Sí que és correcte i, pel que diu el diccionari, té un origen germànic o gòtic. El diccionari etimològic diu el mateix. D'això que dieu de veterinària, ni idea...

Jo sí que ho faig servir i també el verb, ranquejar.

Salut!


----------



## su123

betulina said:


> Hola!
> 
> He trobat això. Sí que és correcte i, pel que diu el diccionari, té un origen germànic o gòtic. El diccionari etimològic diu el mateix. D'això que dieu de veterinària, ni idea...
> 
> Jo sí que ho faig servir i també el verb, ranquejar.
> 
> Salut!


 

Molt bo l'enllaç, jo no ho he sabut trobar perquè no sabia que es pogués dir en masculí. No ho havia sentit mai. Jo buscava "ranca" i no em sortia.
Moltes gràcies, Riu i Betulina!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I els amics Alcover-Moll diuen: Coix; que camina malament o tort (or., occ., val.); cast. _renco, cojo, derrengado. _Con se diu alcun home és blanch o negre, malaute o ranch, Llull Gatz. 339. Era llejament ranca, car del taló se dava en l'anca, Metge Fort. 70. Negre forment no dóna blancha pasta | ne l'ase ranch és animal corrent, Ausiàs March vi. Son company... anava un xic corb i ranc, Oller Febre, i, 14. Vós qui sou encimbellada | damunt del món eixut i ranc, Carner Ofrena 25. La bèstia havia quedat ranca de la caiguda, Espriu Lab. 130. «Aquest home té una cama ranca».
_Ranc: _llin. existent a Barcelona i València.
    Fon.: ráŋ (or.); ráŋk (val.); ráŋko (Tortosa, val.).
    Etim.: del fràncic *rank, *mat. sign. (Rev. Fil. Hisp. vi, 156).

Què? Com ha començat la setmana? Molts petons a tots!


----------



## su123

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Què? Com ha començat la setmana? Molts petons a tots!


 

Molt bé, gràcies!! La setmana ha començat amb el meu gos amb la pota ranca. D'aquí ve la meva pregunta. A part d'això, molt bé, amb ganes de continuar aprenent. Un petó i gràcies de nou per la teva aportació.


----------



## Penyafort

_Coix_ és el mot més emprat des de fa segles i aquell al qual ens remet _ranc_ quan el cerquem al DIEC.

Tanmateix, _ranc_ és possiblement el mot més genuïnament català dels dos, o si més no, el més antic. _Coix_ sembla que s'introduí en la llengua ja cap a les acaballes de l'edat mitjana, potser per influència iberoromànica.


----------

